# Exterior Workbench



## jgrant6 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey y'all, I thought I would make a contribution which is the only real woodworking project I've been able to do this year other than a few cutting boards and such. I needed an exterior workbench for my temporary makeshift work area, so I came up with this. I just thought I would post it in case anyone needed a little inspiration. Eventually this guy will come inside and I'll install a decent work surface. I would be comfortable stacking 800 lbs of material on it, it's just a little overkill. I think the final size is around 10' long and about 30" wide. It is treated, but I have since stained it to help it last a little longer out in the sun and rain.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Jed that is definitely a heavy duty work bench.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks good. I have no problem with overkill. I call it built like a tank! :grin:

This worked for me for about 4 years. Built a lot of stuff on it, and now, my brother in law is using it...and he loves it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jed you'll have that for the rest of your life.


----------



## jgrant6 (Jun 25, 2017)

@old55 - Just as long as I have friends to help me move it!
@MT Stringer - Good looking benches! I think the next one I make will be about that height. I think moving up to waist-high would save me some back fatigue.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy Hanna, Jed! You could park your pick-up on that!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

jgrant6 said:


> @MT Stringer - Good looking benches! I think the next one I make will be about that height. I think moving up to waist-high would save me some back fatigue.


Based on my back, I would say consider making it a bit taller than just waist-high. I so very little standing anymore, and that not for long at all, and the comfortable height for me would be more than just waist-high if I was standing.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I like it. No overkill, just heavy duty and nothing wrong with that.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

I built mine elbow high, works well for me. No bending over to do things.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A woodworker could use two or more benches, at different hts. Assembling cabinets calls for a lower worktop in order to get at the inside if you have the carcass lying on its back or front. 
Mine is 8' x 4' and is also my outfeed table for the contractor table-saw, so _that_ determined the ht. NOT comfortable for cabinet assembly!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> A woodworker could use two or more benches, at different hts. Assembling cabinets calls for a lower worktop in order to get at the inside if you have the carcass lying on its back or front.
> Mine is 8' x 4' and is also my outfeed table for the contractor table-saw, so _that_ determined the ht. NOT comfortable for cabinet assembly!


I just couldn't resist your lead.

My work bench/table is also an outfeed table for my table saw. So it is about 34 ish inches tall...just slightly less than the saw. I have also used it in the past as an outfeed table/support for my drum sander. It wasn't planned that way, but that is how it worked out.

Then there is my adjustable height dual router table/assembly table. :surprise::grin:

I can lower it to about 28 inches for assembly work or raise it to about 39 inches for comfortable routing. It's newest home is under the frame I built for my CNC. Since both are on casters, I can re-position both pieces as needed.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Built solid, Jed. Very practical and user friendly. I like it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; most excellent!!! Great functionality.
Perfect illustrations, by the way; exactly what I meant re the carcass comment.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

My outside workbench is all metal, but when I'm working on a project outside the project is usually metal too. I can make sparks and not hurt anything, but I did start a fire in my lawn a few years ago. The garden hose was handy, so it didn't get to burn very much. 

Charley


----------



## jgrant6 (Jun 25, 2017)

@CharleyL - That's partially what I made this for as well, I have a sheet of steel that I can lay on the table to prevent slag from setting the table on fire, I just have to be careful not to let too much heat transfer down. 

If I could do it again, I would have made a recessed flatform so the surface of a miter saw would be flush with the tabletop.


----------

